# Medical Exemption Card



## wakman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know if were are Medically Exempt having a long term illness.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 10, 2009)

yes we are. I have an excemption card but if i remember correctly you have to fill in a few forms to get it. Pop into your GP and ask


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jul 10, 2009)

wakman said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if were are Medically Exempt having a long term illness.



If I remember correctly diabetics are only exempt from prescription charges if you are taking tablets or insulin. If it is only diet controlled then all prescriptions are chargeable, even test strips.

You will need to get a form from the Doctors, complete it and return it to them I think.

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## wakman (Jul 10, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> yes we are. I have an excemption card but if i remember correctly you have to fill in a few forms to get it. Pop into your GP and ask



I am not too sure if the Nurse said anything to me Like i have said at the time i dont think that i took much on board.

I will however look into it thanks salmonpuff anyway how come salmonpuff.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 10, 2009)

wakman said:


> I am not too sure if the Nurse said anything to me Like i have said at the time i dont think that i took much on board.
> 
> I will however look into it thanks salmonpuff anyway how come salmonpuff.



its the nickname given to me by my other half  we were sat in a pub one day and he said really really quickly 'sam in a pub' and it sounded like salmonpuff so it kind of stuck haha!

Glad i could help - best bet like i say is to go into your surgery and ask, the receptionist may know if not go have a shat with the doc


----------



## VBH (Jul 10, 2009)

Should be able to get one from the receptionist.  Just mention you have diabetes.  Then fill the form in and send it off to the agency in newcastle (used to be NHS).  Needs to be renewed every 5 years but they send you a reminder.

Anyone on diabetes medication is eligible.  This does not include BP or cholesterol meds.

All prescriptions are then free, whether they are diabetes related or not.  For life.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 10, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> its the nickname given to me by my other half  we were sat in a pub one day and he said really really quickly 'sam in a pub' and it sounded like salmonpuff so it kind of stuck haha!
> 
> Glad i could help - best bet like i say is to go into your surgery and ask, the receptionist may know if not go have a shat with the doc



!! Salmonpuff !! never expected that to be the reasoning!?!

Anyway RE medical cards, as others have said yes we are, but prob only if on medication, but maybe not. But then all medication/prescripts are free, if you're only getting your diabetic stuff, it should be fine to pick up without your card, I've never shown mine, I think it's for when picking up other drugs etc that aren't just for diabetics.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> !! Salmonpuff !! never expected that to be the reasoning!?!
> 
> Anyway RE medical cards, as others have said yes we are, but prob only if on medication, but maybe not. But then all medication/prescripts are free, if you're only getting your diabetic stuff, it should be fine to pick up without your card, I've never shown mine, I think it's for when picking up other drugs etc that aren't just for diabetics.



haha, loads of people say that. My new boss mentioned my email address in my interview today and laughed so hard when i told him the reasoning behind it XD

seriously? I always have to show my card when i go in - the only exception was the other day when i rushed down to pick up some blood strips and forgot my card and ended up panicing in the pharmacy - i think they just wanted me to get out of there haha. Making a show of myself


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 10, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> haha, loads of people say that. My new boss mentioned my email address in my interview today and laughed so hard when i told him the reasoning behind it XD
> 
> seriously? I always have to show my card when i go in - the only exception was the other day when i rushed down to pick up some blood strips and forgot my card and ended up panicing in the pharmacy - i think they just wanted me to get out of there haha. Making a show of myself



Yep seriously, 

I go to Boots, and they never ask, I just put a cross in the box on the back.
they put the gear in a bag that says "free" also so if my wife picks them up no money to exchange!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All...

As diabetics you are entitled to a medical exemption card.

You need to get either a HC5 form for refunds if you have paid NHS Charges over the ladt 3 months

You will need to also get a HC11 form, "Help with health costs" 

Contact your local DSS office or NHS Business Services Authority
                                            PO Box 1011
                                            Newcastle upon Tyne
                                            NE99 2ZP

                                            Phone no:  08456 099 299

Hope this helps

Heidi


----------



## wakman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well that is conclusive 

Will have to apply for the card thank you one and all.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 10, 2009)

wakman said:


> Well that is conclusive
> 
> Will have to apply for the card thank you one and all.




The card should also cover you for all NHS charges for eye tests/glasses,
Dentist, wigs and surgical stockings......sorry to say the last 2....

Heidi


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> The card should also cover you for all NHS charges for eye tests/glasses,
> Dentist, wigs and surgical stockings......sorry to say the last 2....
> 
> Heidi



yep easy procedure just go to the gp fill out a form and take it from there took about 3 weeks for mine to arrive, luckily i aint had to  show mine yet


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 10, 2009)

All diabetics on any kind of medication are entitled to a medical exemption certificate, which covers you for all kinds of things. 

The practice nurse at my GPs surgery filled in mine for me, you can only get one if the form is signed by your GP.

Not everyone with a long term medical condition can get an exemption certificate, osteo arthritis for example doesn't entitle you to one.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 10, 2009)

you can get helpw ith glasses/eye tests with an exemption card?! dang...i wish id realised that sooner...my last pair cost me ?50 *grumble*


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 10, 2009)

You can't get dentist and glasses with medical exepmtion card, you need another type of card for people on low incomes otherwise have to pay


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 11, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> If I remember correctly diabetics are only exempt from prescription charges if you are taking tablets or insulin. If it is only diet controlled then all prescriptions are chargeable, even test strips.
> 
> You will need to get a form from the Doctors, complete it and return it to them I think.
> 
> ...



I got my exemption certificate in April this year.

You can only get a certificate if you are on medication eg Metformin or Insulin. The doctor has to complete part of the form and sign and stamp the bottom right hand side of it.


----------



## RachelT (Jul 11, 2009)

*Medical Exemption certification*

If anybody wants any more info on this subject

People can apply for a medical exemption certificate if they suffer from any of the following:
?	A permanent fistula which requires the continuous use of dressings and or an appliance
?	Epilepsy, if they are taking continuous treatment
?	Diabetes mellitus, that  isn?t controlled by diet alone
?	Myxoedema, or other diseases that require continuous thyroid hormone supplements
?	Hypoparathyroidism
?	Diabetes insipidus
?	Addison?s disease and other hypoadrenaline diseases
?	Mysathenia gravis
?	Any continuing physical disability that means you are unable to leave your home without help.
(Not even very sure what half of these things are...)
basically anything you _have_ to take medication for. (oddly not asthema)
Oh and if you're pregnant, over 60 (or 65) or under 18 and if full time education....
Getting the form can be a bugger though, my GP didn't have one, nor did the reception and nor did the attached pharmacy....nor did Superdrugs. If all else fails try your local hospital pharmacy.

If you don't fall into any of the above categories you can buy a pre-payment card for a fixed ammount that means having paid (80 quid or something) you don't have to pay for anymore prescriptions for six months. Handy if you're diet controlled but need statins and blood pressure meds or something else on a regular basis.

Rachel


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ive not got a Medical Exemption Card  I just tick the box on the back of my script and thats it , I always go to the same pharmacy and as they know me they have never asked for one . where do I get a form for one ?


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive not got a Medical Exemption Card  I just tick the box on the back of my script and thats it , I always go to the same pharmacy and as they know me they have never asked for one . where do I get a form for one ?



You need to see your doctor. It might pay to talk to the receptionist or the practice nurse first as they are often more up on these things than the doctor.

I always use the same pharmacy, have done so for the last 15 or so years and he always asks to see my card, so I think it depends where you get your prescriptions if they ask to see the card or not.


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive not got a Medical Exemption Card  I just tick the box on the back of my script and thats it , I always go to the same pharmacy and as they know me they have never asked for one . where do I get a form for one ?



To apply for a medical exemption certificate ask your doctor for Form FP92A. Your GP, hospital or service doctor will sign the form to confirm your statement.
The certificate will start one month before the date that the NHS Business Services Authority (NHSBSA) receives the application form. Your exemption certificate will be posted to you. Medical exemption certificates normally last for five years and then need to be renewed. You may receive a reminder that your certificate needs to be renewed, but if not, it is your responsibility to ensure that it is renewed.


----------



## runner (Jul 12, 2009)

You can also get one if you are taking thyroid medication which is a fairly common condition in diabetics.  I think you can get a form from your pharmacy too - certainly the form to reclaim the last three month's costs.

You can send for both online:  http://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/HealthCosts/2123.aspx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

steff09 said:


> To apply for a medical exemption certificate ask your doctor for Form FP92A. Your GP, hospital or service doctor will sign the form to confirm your statement.
> The certificate will start one month before the date that the NHS Business Services Authority (NHSBSA) receives the application form. Your exemption certificate will be posted to you. Medical exemption certificates normally last for five years and then need to be renewed. You may receive a reminder that your certificate needs to be renewed, but if not, it is your responsibility to ensure that it is renewed.



Thanks Steff , phew I bet that took a while to type out lol


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi for the past 2 years I have had an exemtion certificate as we are on a low income and receive 'Tax Credits' so have to show the bit of paper every time I pick up repeats at chemist and covers both me and hubby (but he doesnt have any medication).

This post has just reminded me that our certificate is due for renewal end of next month (August) and I was wondering if it was better for me to get an exemption certificate from Drs as take Metformin for Type 2 or just complete the renewal exam paper for the 'tax credits' general one? Are there any other advantages on either?

Thanks


----------

